# Petting Zoo, Lost World of Tambun



## ishafizan (Feb 24, 2011)

- at the petting zoo, Lost World of Tambun (Malaysia Water Park and Theme park, Lost World of Tambun Water Park Ipoh, Suncity Ipoh)
- all shots taken with canon 1000D and EF-S55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS
- C&C welcomed ... 1st outing and real workout with the 55-250mm

#1



Green Iguana by ishafizan, on Flickr
Exposure	0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture	f/5.0
Focal Length	123 mm
Exposure Bias	0 EV

#2



Pygmy Marmoset (bad hair day) by ishafizan, on Flickr
Exposure	0.017 sec (1/60)
Aperture	f/5.0
Focal Length	146 mm
Exposure Bias	0 EV
ISO Speed	800

#3



Gecko by ishafizan, on Flickr
Exposure	0.004 sec (1/250)
Aperture	f/5.6
Focal Length	250 mm
Exposure Bias	0 EV
ISO Speed	800

#4



Burmese Python by ishafizan, on Flickr
Exposure	0.005 sec (1/200)
Aperture	f/5.6
Focal Length	163 mm
Exposure Bias	0 EV

#5



suit of armor by ishafizan, on Flickr
Exposure	0.003 sec (1/320)
Aperture	f/5.6
Focal Length	208 mm
Exposure Bias	0 EV

#6



Scarlet Macaw by ishafizan, on Flickr
Exposure	0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture	f/5.6
Focal Length	163 mm
Exposure Bias	0 EV
ISO Speed	800

#7



Blue and yellow Macaw by ishafizan, on Flickr
Camera	Canon EOS 1000D
Exposure	0.017 sec (1/60)
Aperture	f/5.6
Focal Length	250 mm
Exposure Bias	0 EV
ISO Speed	800

#8



African Grey Parrot by ishafizan, on Flickr
Exposure	0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture	f/5.6
Focal Length	154 mm
Exposure Bias	0 EV
ISO Speed	800

#9



Bandit-masked raccoon by ishafizan, on Flickr
Exposure	0.005 sec (1/200)
Aperture	f/5.0
Focal Length	146 mm
Exposure Bias	0 EV


----------



## willis_927 (Feb 24, 2011)

I think they are all pretty good. The only one I don't really like is #4. You can't see the eyes, and its hard to tell what is in focus.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 24, 2011)

Petting zoo?


----------



## LBPhotog (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm a parrot junkie and help with some parrots rescues ... your Scarlet Macaw is incorrectly tagged as such, it's actually a Green Wing Macaw (often confused, but the determining identifing marking is that Scarlet Macaws eye patches are completely white and the Greenwing Macaw has the feathers that can been seen in these pictures - and for the record, each feather pattern on a Green Wing Macaw is as individual as a human finger print) ... :blushing:

Pictures are wonderful otherwise, I love the texture of the snake scales and the feathers in all those parrot faces (the African Grey is an awesome look)!


----------



## ishafizan (Feb 25, 2011)

willis_927 : tx. to think of it, u're right. i'll keep this in mind
molested_cow: yup ... that's the designated name for it 
LBPhoto: i googled for the ID and looked at the pics of the species. tx a lot for correcting me!



> each feather pattern on a Green Wing Macaw is as individual as a human finger print


*WOW!*


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice. I agree with every one about number 4 though. A greater DOF would have been nice. Also Is that a halo around number 3? It could be the background but if you edited it, be careful. 

Also one more ID correction from me, #3 is some sort of plated skink, not a gecko. 

Great shots overall.


----------



## myfotoguy (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice shots, you were able to get nice and close and you made the most of it!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 26, 2011)

#8 is about near perfect. The lighting, coloration and DOF is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## ishafizan (Feb 28, 2011)

Snakeguy101 said:


> Nice. I agree with every one about number 4 though. A greater DOF would have been nice. Also Is that a halo around number 3? It could be the background but if you edited it, be careful.
> Also one more ID correction from me, #3 is some sort of plated skink, not a gecko.
> Great shots overall.



- didnt edit the background, but i adjusted the mid/high contrast to bring out the details and colors on the skin
- i saw the sign on the window 'gecko' ... but a quick google revealed something else. it does look more like a skink. i'll leave the ID empty as for now

myfotoguy, Trever1t  
thank you!


----------



## Davor (Feb 28, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> #8 is about near perfect. The lighting, coloration and DOF is beautiful :thumbup:



totally agree, almost too good to be real


----------

